# Ka'oir Cosmetics



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

I havent been able to find a Thread for Ka'oir so i figured i'll start one
  the website it kaoir.com


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

The sad thing I own all the colors except for white


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn u own all except for white?! I just like mh harlem knight and not messing with the rest. I have too many lippies


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

luvlydee said:


> Damn u own all except for white?! I just like mh harlem knight and not messing with the rest. I have too many lippies


  I know its sad lol there really opaque and some u can't apply no more than to layers .. u going to come off looking like a clown ...I may need to get rid of some


----------



## lele86 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ka oir blue lipstick swatches


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm kind of wanting Kaoir Doll. I have Trina's lipstick from this line though.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I'm kind of wanting Kaoir Doll. I have Trina's lipstick from this line though.


   Get it ... It's the best blue I think it looks nice on all complexions


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ka'oir nudes and natural tones lipsticks


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 14, 2013)

I want the brown color but I need to see it on someone besides her because they all look good on her lol


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

dreamlove said:


> I want the brown color but I need to see it on someone besides her because they all look good on her lol


exactly they all do look good on her then u try it and look a hot mess..

  i as remember i don't think i liked the brown but i wasn't wearing lip liner and mt friends yell at me for that


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

my kaoir collection im terrible


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 14, 2013)

lele86 said:


> Ka'oir nudes and natural tones lipsticks


Hehe I may get capricorn I'm a cappy I wonder if she is to hmmmm.thanks for the swatches do u like capricorn


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 14, 2013)

lele86 said:


> my kaoir collection im terrible


Very nice


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Hehe I may get capricorn I'm a cappy I wonder if she is to hmmmm.thanks for the swatches do u like capricorn


 
  i love Capricorn actually ill post some pics and its not like the other light colors she has


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Very nice


thanks


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Hehe I may get capricorn I'm a cappy I wonder if she is to hmmmm.thanks for the swatches do u like capricorn


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 14, 2013)

lele86 said:


>


Thanks it looks beautiful on u.im going to get this one


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks it looks beautiful on u.im going to get this one


  thanks love u and invisible it nice but the other lighter colors might want to stay away from


----------



## katred (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for starting this lele!! I love finding companies that take chances and offer crazy colours. I'm hopeful that eventually it'll become just as acceptable to have any colour on your lips as it is for your nails. I remember when having blue nails was shocking. Now, everyone stampedes to get blue polishes from Chanel. I'd love to see broader colour choices make their way into everyday life. These look incredible in terms of pigment. Are they drying at all?


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

katred said:


> Thanks so much for starting this lele!! I love finding companies that take chances and offer crazy colours. I'm hopeful that eventually it'll become just as acceptable to have any colour on your lips as it is for your nails. I remember when having blue nails was shocking. Now, everyone stampedes to get blue polishes from Chanel. I'd love to see broader colour choices make their way into everyday life. These look incredible in terms of pigment. Are they drying at all?


  not really i did find kaoir doll a little drying a.. sometimes its drying but all apply on very creamy and moisture.. but you can apply the light colors on to much because you would really look like a clown but they last long and i have a blog i been trying to start since last year because it a lot of new companies and there only online and i buy on impulse and i  want other to see what there gettin becuase i didnt know what i was getting because it wasnt that many reviews and blogs about these other companies .. yea i went crazy with the blue lipstick ..i like her lipstick .. but some colors its tricks to to them


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

her neon rockstar is definitely a different formula than the others


----------



## lele86 (Oct 14, 2013)

i use the kaior24 it works all the time it gives 15% off
  i just enter the name and didnt realize it was wrong and it worked


----------



## mahalolove (Oct 18, 2013)

This is dollar lipstick. I like it to be thicker. But haven't seen them in these colors!


----------



## mahalolove (Oct 18, 2013)

these are two dollar lipsticks that I adore and last long!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my question is..are kaoir the quality of the two dollar ones or better because I have to put like 3 or more coats on and it's just doesn't look posh. Looks a lil cheap. Maybe if I get a lip primer. But if kaoir is true and opaque like the two dollar ones I'm all in!


----------



## mahalolove (Oct 18, 2013)

one dollar lippie. Like 7 coats...ugh.


----------



## mahalolove (Oct 18, 2013)

2dollar lipstick. One coat very bright. U may not see from photo.


----------



## lele86 (Oct 22, 2013)

kaoir is thick and creamy and very pigmented and last for a long time


----------



## lele86 (Oct 22, 2013)

mahalolove said:


> This is dollar lipstick. I like it to be thicker. But haven't seen them in these colors!


  kaoir have banana milkshake which it the yellow
  and that blue looks like harlem knight .. your able to get a pink from anywhere


----------



## lele86 (Oct 22, 2013)

mahalolove said:


> one dollar lippie. Like 7 coats...ugh.


  kaoir you need like 2 3 max but i like that yellow


----------



## lele86 (Oct 22, 2013)

mahalolove said:


> 2dollar lipstick. One coat very bright. U may not see from photo.


  what color is that and where do you get the dollar and 2 dollar lipstick


----------



## macgirl006 (Oct 22, 2013)

I 





mahalolove said:


> 2dollar lipstick. One coat very bright. U may not see from photo.


 I lov your hair mahalolove!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2013)

lele86 said:


> The sad thing I own all the colors except for white


  lol i'm right there with you.. I own all except white, yellow and the glittery ones (i forgot what they are called tho) Although I did buy the gold glitter and the yellow I ended up selling them because I really just couldnt pull those off. I wasn't going anywhere to even try either lol.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2013)

lele86 said:


> Ka oir blue lipstick swatches


  omg i love love love harlem knight and pool party.. the baby bleu.. ehhhh not so much its to light for me personally and you would be able to find me in a dark room fooo shoooo!! lol I heard shes coming out with a new blue but i have a feeling its going to look like harlem knight. She's taking a long time to come out with stuff right now.. to me anyways


----------



## lele86 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tashaboo said:


> omg i love love love harlem knight and pool party.. the baby bleu.. ehhhh not so much its to light for me personally and you would be able to find me in a dark room fooo shoooo!! lol I heard shes coming out with a new blue but i have a feeling its going to look like harlem knight. She's taking a long time to come out with stuff right now.. to me anyways


  i usually get her stiff right away but im not buying anymore i have a bunch of blue she needs pink or purple she has to many blue and she goes up on her prices all the time


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2013)

Here we go ya'll, I took a pic after I cam back from Zouk when keyshia came to Dallas. (I don't know why I didn't take it before I went.. oh well) I had on Harlem knight!!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2013)

lele86 said:


> i usually get her stiff right away but im not buying anymore i have a bunch of blue she needs pink or purple she has to many blue and she goes up on her prices all the time


  Ya I have noticed that she is going up on her stuff. I did get that glittery nail polish when she had some kind of 20% off. I know her lashes are going to be out of control.. but I probably will buy one pair if its not crazy high. I wanna know whats up with her clothing line?? Is she still gonna do that?


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2013)

Oooo i don't know why I did this.. I just wanted to try it and I was hanging with my cousins wit my coco latte lips lol.. I will try this again but more glam-a-fied!!






  I went out that night and did the golden goddess with the glitstick.. I didn't get great pics but here it is


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 2, 2013)

I have on raquel in the first one... and then s.t.o.p in the second one... I like stop but i just love riri woo more but at the same time.. stop is not so dang dry as riri woo..


----------



## mahalolove (Nov 4, 2013)

Rite aid.... Wet and will brand! It's actually less than two dollars. (their 99ct brand I hate! ) I believe it's too sheer and some have a shimmer. IM sure more fair skin would enjoy them. The others r Nikki K.... One dollar. And the pink one is actually really bright neon...  They r sold at hairdryers. When I tell you they have most of the colors kaoir has you wouldn't believe it!


----------



## lele86 (Nov 7, 2013)

Tashaboo said:


> Here we go ya'll, I took a pic after I cam back from Zouk when keyshia came to Dallas. (I don't know why I didn't take it before I went.. oh well) I had on Harlem knight!!


nice i love harlme knight


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 8, 2013)

Are these in scented lippies?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 8, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Are these in scented lippies?


 I meant unscented


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 8, 2013)

most to me are unscented.. except the coco latte.. its has a cocoa scent to me.


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks @lele86  for the excitement lippieeeeee!!! I'm super excited.. its a very interesting color but I think I can make it work.. Gotta add it to my collection of kaoirs. Did ya'll see that she now has a baby bleu glitter?? I'm not really for it but it looks ok on her i guess lol


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey ya'll I didn't know where else to put this picture but I see some here like blue lips. It's not Kaoir but I just didn't know where to put it so someone could see how fabulous these blue lips looked on this ig user. Credit to ig user carmeytron. It's MAC's Marine Ultra and Hi-Def Cyan Chromagraphic Pencils. 

http://instagram.com/p/gd_oPGwkrX/


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 13, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Hey ya'll I didn't know where else to put this picture but I see some here like blue lips. It's not Kaoir but I just didn't know where to put it so someone could see how fabulous these blue lips looked on this ig user. Credit to ig user carmeytron. It's MAC's Marine Ultra and Hi-Def Cyan Chromagraphic Pencils.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/gd_oPGwkrX/


  these are gorgeous lips!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 13, 2013)

Tashaboo said:


> these are gorgeous lips!!!


  I know right? That lip look is great on her.


----------



## Fancieland (Nov 17, 2013)

You ladies look beautiful in your lippies!! I most definitely will be ordering her lippies soon! I've been following her for a while on IG and she always slays these colors lol. It's nice to see ladies closer to my complexion look good in them too. I was nervous about a blue lip but now I'm convinced I need at least 2 lol. Thank you for the swatches and reviews ladies!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 6, 2013)

There's a new blue lippy! THERE'S A NEW BLUE LIPPY! It goes with the Wet Paint liquid lipstick they  just put out. OMG.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 6, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> There's a new blue lippy! THERE'S A NEW BLUE LIPPY! It goes with the Wet Paint liquid lipstick they  just put out. OMG.


  I know.. im super excited!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its been a while since they had another lipstick color.. I did get the new wetpaint in so sexy.. i was crazy.. i was thinking it was gonna be kinda like a lip pop to go on top of my talk that talk by riri hear mac.. but this thing here is its own color.. its sooo pigmented its crazy!! I have to take swatches and post pictures.. like its amazing.. I'm in love


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 6, 2013)

Please take pictures! I need to get an idea of how it looks on a real person.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 30, 2013)

ok so here are some of my pics of me wearing the wet paints... I am not a fan anymore. The color is great and I love the wet look but honestly.. As soon as I applied it and smiled it was all on my teeth. I had to constantly run my tongue over my teeth before talking or smiling. I don't think I'll be getting another one especially for the price. I'll stick with her regular lipsticks personally.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 30, 2013)

Tashaboo said:


> ok so here are some of my pics of me wearing the wet paints... I am not a fan anymore. The color is great and I love the wet look but honestly.. As soon as I applied it and smiled it was all on my teeth. I had to constantly run my tongue over my teeth before talking or smiling. I don't think I'll be getting another one especially for the price. I'll stick with her regular lipsticks personally.


I have to post the pic I took of me with Blumarine and Ooh Kill Em on! I had the same issue with my wetpaint but I still like the final result. Maybe get a lippy to compliment the colors you bought and  dab a little bit in the center or apply with a lip brush?


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 30, 2013)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> I have to post the pic I took of me with Blumarine and Ooh Kill Em on! I had the same issue with my wetpaint but I still like the final result. Maybe get a lippy to compliment the colors you bought and  dab a little bit in the center or apply with a lip brush?


  ohh please dooo!!!!! i really wanted those 2 but i wanted to be able to where it now.. so i just got the so sexy. I don't know why i thought i was gonna put this over macs talk that talk.. lol i had it in my head that it was a lip pop type... lol i was crazy. But ya i like the final result.. I don't know gurl.. i'm so impulsive.. when everything is said and done I might end up having almost all of them lol especially since im going to imats.. i just don't know what i'm gonna do with myself. I kinda want the nude one but it just seems really light.. like i don't want it to show up like nudity on my lol that was a mess


----------



## Tashaboo (Jan 1, 2014)

my new years fit... went with Ka'oir force cause it matched my heels


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jan 1, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> my new years fit... went with Ka'oir force cause it matched my heels


  Your skin is gorgeous. The lippy is sorta making you glow.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

lele86 said:


> I havent been able to find a Thread for Ka'oir so i figured i'll start one
> the website it kaoir.com


  in the first pic, what is the name of the color on the bottom row, fourth from the left? me likey.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 3, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Oooo i don't know why I did this.. I just wanted to try it and I was hanging with my cousins wit my coco latte lips lol.. I will try this again but more glam-a-fied!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


golden gloss is the name of that color on the bottom? i need that.


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> thanks @lele86  for the excitement lippieeeeee!!! I'm super excited.. its a very interesting color but I think I can make it work.. Gotta add it to my collection of kaoirs. Did ya'll see that she now has a baby bleu glitter?? I'm not really for it but it looks ok on her i guess lol


your welcome im sorry i havent been up here i was moving and stuff but its time to have fun with lippies have u guys tried melt cosmetics


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> ok so here are some of my pics of me wearing the wet paints... I am not a fan anymore. The color is great and I love the wet look but honestly.. As soon as I applied it and smiled it was all on my teeth. I had to constantly run my tongue over my teeth before talking or smiling. I don't think I'll be getting another one especially for the price. I'll stick with her regular lipsticks personally.


sorry u experienced that .. i was skipping the wet paint i wasnt even looking at the colors lol


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> in the first pic, what is the name of the color on the bottom row, fourth from the left? me likey.


  she doesnt have the one any more the grey looking one right it was just  a glitter lipstick


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

any one going to imats in new york


----------



## Tashaboo (Feb 14, 2014)

No.. I will probably try that one next year. LA wad cool but I wanna do the ny one


----------



## lele86 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> No.. I will probably try that one next year. LA wad cool but I wanna do the ny one


  any one going to imats in new york

  oh ok ..i wanted to go sat.. but got stuck with sunday


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 25, 2014)

I  want to but I'm not sure I will  just yet.


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 17, 2014)

The brown, wifey, and Capricorn is hot. I also have a red


----------



## lele86 (Apr 1, 2014)

any keyshia kaoir fans shes going to be at club pouyas in roselle in nj on april 11th


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 28, 2014)

cute lippies!


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 29, 2014)

kaoir has her 20% off black friday sale 
  kaoirblackfriday 

  also she has a new line of matte lipsticks.. i purchased 3 but now i wish i got a different color. 
  I want to see what her red looks like compares to like riri woo


----------



## sagehen (Nov 29, 2014)

I keep building fantasy carts from this brand and I don't know why I cannot pull the trigger. The 20% is making me think about it hard though...someone convince me yay or nay?


----------



## Tashaboo (Nov 30, 2014)

sagehen said:


> I keep building fantasy carts from this brand and I don't know why I cannot pull the trigger. The 20% is making me think about it hard though...someone convince me yay or nay?


 i actually like her products.  This is actually the only brands that I have almost all her lipsticks and glitz sticks.  I am a little apprehensive about the matte line tho because the pictures for those dont look great but I figured I'd get 1 loud matte and one basic color matte. I ended up getting fashion killa and the red matte ( I wanna see how it compares to riri woo). I would give it a try since it is 20% off


----------



## lele86 (Dec 3, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> i actually like her products.  This is actually the only brands that I have almost all her lipsticks and glitz sticks.  I am a little apprehensive about the matte line tho because the pictures for those dont look great but I figured I'd get 1 loud matte and one basic color matte. I ended up getting fashion killa and the red matte ( I wanna see how it compares to riri woo). I would give it a try since it is 20% off


     Im sskipping because all the pics are digitize I need to see real products


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 6, 2014)

Well they finally came in... they were really fast considering all my oth er stuff is coming tues/wed. But here is what I ordered.. I'm not happy tho that the names of the colors are not on the bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I ended up getting fashion killa, red carpet and socialite... why I didn't get bow down.. which I would like to see now if it's similar to talk that talk.. it's beyond me.. I wasn't thinking properly.


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 7, 2014)

So forgive me appearance.. been doing cleaning and getting decorations out the garage and putting them up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







**with the flash**so from top to bottom its, kaoir red roses, kaoir show off, the new matte kaoir red carpet, then lastly riri woo at the bottom.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**no flash** will take more pics


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 7, 2014)

the first one is  socialite and the second one is fashion killa. The socialite feels like chalk and i am not a fan at all. I will try it again when i have my face together lol.


----------



## Ajigglin (Dec 8, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> So forgive me appearance.. been doing cleaning and getting decorations out the garage and putting them up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need to go dig out Show Off!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 8, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I need to go dig out Show Off!


  I can't wait to get my Show Off!. That is the only "conventional" shade I wanted. They shipped my BF order right away, but the US Postal service is taking its time getting it to me. I am jonesing for new lipsticks!


----------

